# Favorite Type BESIDES YOUR OWN



## Abstract Essence (Apr 22, 2010)

My appreciation goes to the ENFJs of the world for being such Smooth Operators; even when everybody becomes aware that there being blatantly manipulated; they follow your seductive nudges. Your charisma is flowing and boundless, in a way that makes ENTPs look like social savages. You are as genuine, as your are intelligent, as you are insightful. Also, as you are awesome. You have two lifetime supplies of sense of humor (which you probably stole from some poor ISTJ :sad:.) People get both jealous and moved by your confidence in both "one on one connection" and "give me that microphone" dynamics. It is no wonder to me why all those people drank the Kool Aid!

Source: Working with two of the Feverishly Funny ENFJs I know. Every limit is tested and broken much to every costumer's delight!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Either ENTJ or ESFJ. I like the idea of knowing extroverts I find they balance me. Perhaps an ENTJ a little more as I've found people that are too similar to yourself can become reflective. *shrugs*.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I love other SP's and the ENFP's.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I prefer ENFPs over any other type - they tend to 'get' me as others do not.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

this is going to turn into just another "I love ENFJ's" thread.

btw my fav type is ENFJ :crazy:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Assuming that I am an xSFP... 

- INTJ
- ISTP
- ESTP
- ENFP


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

INFJ, I suppose.


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not sure it's in my best interest, but I find ENTJs fascinating. Extroverted, strong minded, not emotionally manipulative, and I can still mind meld with them.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

ENFJ's.... not all..... a certain type of ENFJs.... there seems to be types within types.... I like certain types of ENFJs lol.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

ENTP's or INTP's........

I'm sorry to say I've never met an ENFJ......


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

INTJs all the way. The depth of connection and understanding I get from them are on a whole another level, and they always make for a great conversation partner. 

Besides, look how smexy they are.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

INTJ all the way. Together, we can rule the world.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

ISTJ, please. I'm sick of other types that never gets me.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

awww all the I's are picking E's and all the E's are picking I's :blushed::laughing:


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

ENFPs and INFJs


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

the only ENFJ i've ever known is way too preachy and pushy about his morals. he is naturally charming though..

for me it's INFJ. i probably get along better with INFJs than i do with other ENFPs!


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

hmm...maybe infj or intp...don't really know enough peoples types irl.


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

ENFP for girls and ENTP for guys.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

thehigher said:


> ENFJ's.... not all..... a certain type of ENFJs.... there seems to be types within types.... I like certain types of ENFJs lol.


an unhealthy ENFJ can be a bitch to get along with, but a healthy one can be the most loveable person on earth


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

INTJs are my favorite in terms of romantic relations (...or lack thereof), while ENTJs are my favorite in terms of friendly relations (I almost always have an ENTJ best friend).

I adore xNTJs in general....I somehow manage meet them everywhere, and the connection is utter perfection! They get me better than other ENTPs do, even. Crazy stuff. Also, the deep, philosophical conversations are to die for. *dreamy sigh*

I can let out my inner crazy with them. I could go on and on, but I'll stop now...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I absolutely love entp's. They are fascinating to me.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

nf's i love them all.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Assuming you are asking me what types are my favorite in a general fashion, and not romantically... I would have a harder time saying which I don't like. I would say all are about equal. They very depending on moods and situation. In my mind, I suppose I give NF types a little bit of an edge over the rest though. Not much, but note worthy I guess. Sadly that makes them that much farther they fall, if they don't live up to my expectations. :/


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

ENFJ. they're just all-round competent.


----------



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I would adore ENFP's in person, though I can't say I know any. So far xNTJ, INFJ,


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

The types that come immediately to mind are INFPs and ENTPs, and I think I err marginally in favor of fellow INFPs.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I wish I knew an ISFP too. They seem like they'd be cool to have around


----------



## PorlockVisitor (May 18, 2010)

I would say any NF/INT.


----------



## PorlockVisitor (May 18, 2010)

Linnifae said:


> I wish I knew an ISFP too. They seem like they'd be cool to have around


I know a good deal of ISFPs, but they're hard to notice.
The ones I know are wallflowers, and they are perfectly content with it.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

All NT's. I like ENTPs as long as they have a lack of hubris.

INFPs, ENFPs, ESFPs, and ESTJs are fun too.


----------



## Cheazy (Nov 23, 2009)

I hate typing other people and when I do it I stop myself immediately but based on type I've got to go with ENFPs.


----------



## Benedox (May 12, 2010)

INFPs, 110%. You have to pay close attention, but if you do something that makes their eyes light up (the rest of their face doesn't seem express emotion), they make you feel alive. :tongue:


----------



## Red (Jul 3, 2010)

ENTPs :laughing:


----------



## unicornparty (Jun 2, 2010)

oh i definitely love INTJs. their amazing minds, the oozing intellectual confidence, the geeky sexiness.. rawr. plus i believe their third function is Fi and i feel it when interacting with them. it feels like they have hidden warm fuzzies i need to bring out, the whole inner child thing.

ENFJs are great too, they're too lovely, nice and caring to exist. plus i love the fact tha they are somewhat dramatic.

also ENTPs. they are the coolest. i envy them because they basically have everything i would wish for - Ne Ti and Fe. the ENTPs i have encountered are highly original, weird, smart, unpredictable, spontaneous and artistic individuals with minds of their own. i admire them as i admire cats. and i admire cats A LOT! i think cats and ENTPs definitely have something in common, i can't seem to figure them out. i hope this doesn't sound like euphoric propaganda.


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I like other NTs, but I haven't really looked at the other types properly yet.

I'll do it when I stop being so self-obsessed.


----------



## Sgtshanky (Jun 28, 2010)

INTJs and ENTPs . Never run out of things to do with them.


----------



## recordedbutterflies (May 4, 2010)

I love ISFJs, ENFJs and ISFPs most.

I really like ESTJs too, but I often get in disagreements with them over silly things, just because of our completely opposite personalities.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

ENTPs.....


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I've refrained from answering this thread, but now I'd say INTPs and INTJs.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmm...

INTJs, ESTPs and ESTJs. All intriguing to me, in different ways of course.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Intj & infp.


----------



## spoo93 (Aug 22, 2013)

ESTJ, INFP, ISTJ and INTJ.
Probably because my friends are those types.
In real life I get best along with my ISTJ friend, online with INTJ.


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

NFs, except i havent met any ENFJ irl yet  , but maybe it will change as i spotted one ENFJ girl on okcupid and might send her a message soon™. I also got an ENTP friend who is fun to talk about all sorts of TiNe stuff/ideas with and INTJ friend who is fun to talk science/gaming with.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Other NFs :kitteh:


----------



## KitsuneSenpai (May 28, 2013)

I like ENFPs like... sooooo much... I explain it like this I have a friend who is an ENFP and I love her more than anything ever because: I use Ni to listen and Fe to talk, she uses Ne to talk and Fi to listen... so She speaks more than I and speaks directly in ideas and thoughts which hits my brain and doesn't have to be translated I don't have to look for her underlying ideas because she is saying them out right, then I respond with my Fe and speak directly to her Fi, I speak to her heart basically... it's so amazingly awesome


----------



## Dragoncress (Jul 11, 2016)

My faves of all time: ENTJ, INTJ, ENFJ, ISTP.
I admire how these four can get their stuff together. Their thinking is very different from mine and yet I understand them.
ENFJs are very easy to talk to and a lot of fun too.
My sister is an ISTP and although we're almost like opposites and have a few arguments, we're still very close and support each other.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

It changes every week, honestly. I acknowledge that my favorite type in terms of characters to write or watch, INTJ, is one that intimidates me to no end in real life. I feel utterly naked under the scope of such pure Ni-- the idea of being seen to my core and then rejected or disliked is incredibly off-putting. 

ENTJ's, meanwhile, aren't as fun of characters to write, but I get along with them quite well irl.

ISTJ's, ISFJ's and INTP's are incredibly endearing to me, but double introvert doesn't usually work out too well. 

I tend to wind up befriending ENTP's, and they seem to get me to a good degree.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I love NTs, probably especially ENTPs. There's something about the wonderfully intellectual/abstract focus paired with the rationality/slightly intimidating/logical focus that I just love SO MUCH!! Then ENTPs in particular also have my favorite sort of humor and often a very sweet, gentle side as well.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

ENFPs are the coolest to me, they're just so much fun to be around!! I love their sense of humor and spontaneous nature 
I think ENTPs can be cool too and really funny, as long as they aren't too offensive or anything I don't care generally.
Hmm... I think that's it? Oh I really get along with INTJs, INFPs, and some INTPs too


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

xNTP.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

ENFJ. I like them better than my own.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

By volume I really like INFPs actually a lot. Here is the thing with them usually I find again by volume I like them as people. The ones I like I usually really like. BUT the ones who I don't like I REALLY don't like. (Very little grey area with the INFPs) seriously they are either hit or miss. The ones who I come across I like just seem like such kind people. The ones who repulse me seem like whiney assholes.

I usually hit it off with INTJs well the few I have met. I know I can annoy them a bit. But I usually like INTJs who I have met they usually seem like very decent people in the instances I have come across.

I do notice overall I have a history of hitting it off well with ENFPs & NFJs too


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

Sensational said:


> By volume I really like INFPs actually a lot. Here is the thing with them usually I find again by volume I like them as people. The ones I like I usually really like. BUT the ones who I don't like I REALLY don't like. (Very little grey area with the INFPs) seriously they are either hit or miss. The ones who I come across I like just seem like such kind people. The ones who repulse me seem like whiney assholes.
> 
> I usually hit it off with INTJs well the few I have met. I know I can annoy them a bit. But I usually like INTJs who I have met they usually seem like very decent people in the instances I have come across.
> 
> I do notice overall I have a history of hitting it off well with ENFPs & NFJs too


I find this to be fascinating, as this is my experience with most ESTP's. They seem to feel incredibly polar about me, either hating me or adoring me. Why do you think that some ESTP's seem to love INFP's and others seem to hate them?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Birbsofafeather said:


> I find this to be fascinating, as this is my experience with most ESTP's. They seem to feel incredibly polar about me, either hating me or adoring me. Why do you think that some ESTP's seem to love INFP's and others seem to hate them?


If I had to guess I think it is because ESTP & INFP are literally the polar opposite in functions order. 

The other thing that immediately comes to mind is, enny. I think enny influences alot more of how well people jive together than mbti alone does. I actually for example regardless of any type know I do well with specific ennys more so than others. For example putting together an ESTP 8 with and INFP 4 that sounds sort of like a recipe for disaster :laughing:. Putting an INFP 9 with an ESTP 6 seems safer. It is not that the two function the same but they can possibly given the right circumstances at least not intrude on the others natural inclination. 

I am well aware an ESTP at their worst comes off aggressive, intimidating, and sometimes like a bully or hostile. INFPs at their worst can come off Passive Aggressive (this alone can trigger an ESTP to get annoyed because we prefer conrete not subtle), and Self Pitying. Well a Bully & someone having a Pity Party definitely do not match up well (saying in worst case scenario). 

I also think some of this just does have to do with both on each sides world view, experiences, maturity, Etc. Which is not type related. If both are more willing to try and be tolerant and learn from others and accepting walking into a situation it can go a long way. Where as if one on either end thinks the other is not of course it already creates a barrier.


----------



## hmmngbrd (Oct 18, 2017)

ENFP people are such energy pills...


----------

